# HLCD looking for detailed help



## ChevyHHRSS400 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok after hearing 2 different cars with hlcds....I really want try it out

Before I take that leap and buy a set.... can anyone give me highly detailed measurements so I can create a cardboard mock of their size to test under my dash

Looking at fullsize


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I can in a day or so if someone else doesn't beat me to it.

Well I can with the old image dynamics/current Stevens audio big horns.

What kind of car do you have? That might save you a lot of time.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

check this thread out, there seems to be some dimensions.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/128743-mini-horn-favor.html


----------



## ChevyHHRSS400 (Jun 11, 2012)

Well with all reading ive done seems full size better suited due to center console tying into dash

Its 2013 chevy malibu....dash and console same in it and new ats by caddy...and buick verano


I can post pictures if it helps
I know 15 wide by 2.75 height and deepest location is 8.75 but need little more detail make a mock up


Yes I mean eric's version was looking into ultra


----------



## xcoldricex (Apr 28, 2007)

anyone mini's in a miata?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

xcoldricex said:


> anyone mini's in a miata?


I know that full size have been fitted under the dash so I am poretty certain MH would fit.

Eric


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

ChevyHHRSS400 said:


> Well with all reading ive done seems full size better suited due to center console tying into dash
> 
> Its 2013 chevy malibu....dash and console same in it and new ats by caddy...and buick verano
> 
> ...


I will post something up for you tomorrow by taking a photo and put some dimensions to it.

Eric


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are the dimensions for the full size horns. Sorry for the low quality of the drawing I did this quickly so you could see how they will fit. 

Eric


----------



## ChevyHHRSS400 (Jun 11, 2012)

Eric Stevens said:


> Here are the dimensions for the full size horns. Sorry for the low quality of the drawing I did this quickly so you could see how they will fit.
> 
> Eric


Eric you kick ass man
Thank you


----------

